# Know of an upcoming event...



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

feel free to post it on the calendar or announcements. Have an organization that is hosting something, let us know. We would love to share it with the community. Some of us close to one another and may just need a weekend away from hay or need that class/workshop that is being held in your area. Thanks.


----------

